# Quinoa Avocado Citrus Salad



## Somebunny (Mar 7, 2015)

3 cups of cooked, cooled quinoa
3 scallions chopped
2 or 3 Roma tomatoes diced (sm)
1 extra large or two small ripe avocados diced (sm)
Handful or 2 of fresh spinach leaves chiffonade
Optional: 1 piece of citrus, such as blood orange, tangelo, small grapefruit,or navel orange peeled, segmented with membrane removed each segment cut into smallish chunks. 

Citrus Dressing: 
1/4 C olive oil ( I used a grapefruit infused one)
1/4 C White Balsamic Vinegar (mine was grapefruit flavored) 
Juice of half a pink grapefruit or equal amount of another citrus juice
1 scant tsp. honey
Salt and pepper to taste
Whisk together.

Add the chopped vegetables and fruit if using (yes, I know technically avocado and tomato are fruit) to the cooled quinoa add the dressing and toss with a fork. Serves 6.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 7, 2015)

Ooooh....thanks, Bunny!  That does sound good - I love citrus in salads and dressings.  I'll have to scale it down, since it's just me here. Copied and saved!


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 7, 2015)

It's really easy to cut in half or increase/decrease certain ingredients.  I just had those items to hand and ran with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

